# Ohio Fishing license?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I want to buy an Out of state Ohio fishing license for 2017. Wondering who sells them in the *Cincinnati area?*

*http://cincinnaticatfishing.com?*


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Should be able to buy them online.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I buy my non resident license online every year.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

find a walmart or cabelas. I know you were going to hit the W.V. water of the ohio river, just making sure that's not why you're needing one since it would be useless to you for that.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

i will try to find the Walmart near Cincinnati. i believe W.V. and Ohio accept each others fishing license so I think it will work up there.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

no, sorry but ohio license are only good there if you're an ohio resident. See steve douglas video, (Record fail) He caught a record blue in gallipolis area and in the process of getting it verified he found out he was fishing illegally doing the exact same thing.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

also the 2016 license don't expire in Ohio until Feb. 28


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Like the other guys mention Non ohio residents license won't work for W.V. You will need to get two separate license to fish either side if you're a non ohio and non w.v. resident.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Well that kills the plans for fishing up on that section of the OHio River#!!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

You was going to buy an non resident Ohio licenses to fish the river. Why not buy a non resident West Virginia license? They can be bought on line. If you can navigate and use this site it shouldn't be that hard to get a licence. 
If your fishing from a boat or the West Virginia bank the West Virginia license is what you need. If your fishing from the bank on the Ohio side a non resident Ohio license is what you need.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

G3 is right on , its easy.. and at least they care about catfish, unlike ohio. Personally i'm going to try not to give ohio my money this year if I can help it. They wont do nothing about locals selling trophy cats, but if they even hear about a deer poacher they'll go nuts. I just don't understand. I actually feel good about giving WV my money, sounds strange but true. When you fish that water you know its different and worth every penny.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I had thought a non resident Ohio license would allow me to fish from a boat on the OHIO river as well as from the the OHIO bank. I have no idea who controls that part of the river. I know Ky. controls it along the Ky. boarder. i still am thinking about getting the Ohio license for I can use it to fish up in th LMR east of Cincinnati Just do not want to buy extra license if I do not have too that all.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Get out of state from basspro shop


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Highland you better watch that video again he was not fishing illegally he could not claim the record because he did not hold a West Virginia license


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Bigfisherman, If you listen to the WV official ( starting at min. 7.55 ) he clearly tells him he was fishing illegally. Steve resides in Kentucky, he had a non resident ohio license which was useless to him. The reciprocal agreement with Wv and ohio is between residents of each state only. If you watch " catfish weekly 153 with guest steve douglas" at the end they are advertising a tournament in gallipolis and clearly advise everyone from states other than ohio and Wv that they need a Wv license. Sorry I'm not trying to get in whizzng match with anyone but I also don't want to see someone get busted fishing illegally, let alone miss out on an opportunity to claim a state record.


----------

